# The Guys In Our Lives



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

There is a thread on Archery Talk devoted to guys showing off their wives. So for the ladies let us acknowledge and honor the men that support our obsessions as well, and may have introduced us into the great sport of archery!


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

My husband and I hunt together most of the time. We may not be in the same area while hunting but we walk in and out together. If it were not for his support and his love for hunting, I doubt that I would have ever become the hunter I am now. Thanks honey!!!


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my wonderful boyfriend! He has captured my heart and has addicted me to bow hunting, fishing, ice fishing, and trapping!

This is a picture of the two of us with his bow buck.









Him with the muskrats we trapped at college. (You should have seen the looks we got at college, lol)









Him with his other buck.








Him, me, and his little sister with his buck.









My Christmas Presents from him this year!!! New pink arrows he built himself and he set up my bow for me!









*He is the best boyfriend ever, he is everything I could have asked for and Much More! I would not trade him for anything!*


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

*Try to upload pics*

Here is a picture of my Wonderful Husband, with his gun kill from this year, also my favorite picture of all time... him with our kids!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is DocMort and I... He is the love of my life, and the reason I got into archery!!!!!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

I;ve gotten an account with photobucket.com, but i'm unable to figure out how to post pictures,help please....


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> I;ve gotten an account with photobucket.com, but i'm unable to figure out how to post pictures,help please....


If you get the link from photo bucket then click reply on here and then click the icon that says insert image. Post the url in the pop up window. That will post the code in here and then click submit... Should look similar to this before you submit


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

These are the guys in my life. My husband and my son, taken at Thanksgiving when my son killed his first doe.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the reason I got into hunting and the future of our family of hunting too.. 









Him with his doe from this yr..










and the 3 of us with him and his 1st bow buck...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Great idea  Here's my #1


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is my husband,Ken with his 2009,12pt,185lb buck,life is good:angel:


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I was just thinking the other day about posting a thread for our guys.. I'll have to post a pic of my fiance when I go home to my laptop lol.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is my husband and my two girls!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Me and mine!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

*My knight in shining armor!*

Here is my baby!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Camo_Lady said:


> Here is my husband and my two girls!!!
> View attachment 700563
> 
> 
> View attachment 700564


Your puppies are adorable!!!!!


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I love this thread!! Love giving kudos to the men of our lives, mine is my favorite shooting partner and best friend I could ever want! Its awesome to see others share this as well, I almost feel bad for those who don't have what we all have here! ;-) You all look so happy! Here's us and our matching Elites!, and the other is him shooting in a shoot-off with his paired-up kid partner at Vortex open....He's got that one-dimple-killer smile!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey TPZ I have seen you at shoots, I think Metropolis last year.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Hey TPZ I have seen you at shoots, I think Metropolis last year.


I did see TPZ last yr at Metropolis.. Cant forget arms like that on a women.. lol


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I did see TPZ last yr at Metropolis.. Cant forget arms like that on a women.. lol


Yeah I was there! Was my first ASA shoot ever and we loved it! Will be in Florida! And, gotta keep my arms big to keep Tony in line when he starts bugging me about why my arrows aren't flying straight....he he!:whip2::laugh:

Nice to "meet you all!"


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We will be in Florida, I will see you there!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

TPZK5 said:


> Yeah I was there! Was my first ASA shoot ever and we loved it! Will be in Florida! And, gotta keep my arms big to keep Tony in line when he starts bugging me about why my arrows aren't flying straight....he he!:whip2::laugh:
> 
> Nice to "meet you all!"


lol keep him in line.. we have to do that dont we.. I tell Darrell to back off if he starts in on me and my shootin.. I have been to 2 ASA's in last 2 yrs.. both were in Metropolis... we love em..but wont be able to make any this yr cuz of lack of money... maybe in a few yrs..


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

StephanieMP said:


> Here is my wonderful boyfriend! He has captured my heart and has addicted me to bow hunting, fishing, ice fishing, and trapping!
> 
> This is a picture of the two of us with his bow buck.
> 
> ...



Please tell him....NICE HAT! I work for Blanchard CAT in South Carolina! CAT is the best....run Deere run! LOL


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Camo_Lady said:


> Here is my husband and my two girls!!!
> View attachment 700563
> 
> 
> View attachment 700564



I have a male Weim. His name is Jake and so sweet. Wish he was a better hunter though. He kinda seems to have A.D.D. when his is outside, but loves to bark at squirals and cats. (some bird dog.)


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great idea to give a shout out to the guys! I would not be enjoying this wonderful sport, meeting fantastic people or shooting to my best ability if it were not for my husband/best friend/bow technician.


----------



## Brattitude (Dec 7, 2009)

Me and my baby at a paintball tournament we were reffing.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Guy in my life*

My better half.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Passion2009 said:


> I have a male Weim. His name is Jake and so sweet. Wish he was a better hunter though. He kinda seems to have A.D.D. when his is outside, but loves to bark at squirals and cats. (some bird dog.)


Mine is a horrible hunter also. Probably because she is afarid of the gun. Oh well she is a big cuddle bug and coach potato and I wouldn't change it for anything. The red one is a Vizsla and they are also bird dogs. She would be a really good hunter except we do not have alot of spots to hunt in Ohio. 

One thing Buckeye and Scarlett are good at though is rooting for O-H-I-O!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

*My "Funsucker"*

Here's a picture of my husband with our 2 babies!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My favorite funsucker!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> My favorite funsucker!!!


Yesterday was his birthday!!!!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Last year, I didn't even know 3-D archery existed...and now, 9 months and 2 bows later I have a Hoyt Vicxen on order, I took my first hunting trip ever 2 months ago, and will participate in my first 3-D shoot later this month, all because of this wonderful man. 

He came into my life after 2 of the worst years of my life..and gave me something to be passionate about again...him and archery!


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

*My husband!*

My husband and I after we both won 1st place at the first shoot of this year. After being married for 21 yrs I've finally taken up the sport, thanks to him and I love it!! Thank you sweetie!! Second pic is of him and one of his many trophy kills!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Yesterday was his birthday!!!!


Yesterday was the chics hubbs bday too, how cool is that!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Yesterday was the chics hubbs bday too, how cool is that!!


I guess it's a Carter thing!!!:smile:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I guess it's a Carter thing!!!:smile:


lol


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Camo_Lady said:


> Mine is a horrible hunter also. Probably because she is afarid of the gun. Oh well she is a big cuddle bug and coach potato and I wouldn't change it for anything. The red one is a Vizsla and they are also bird dogs. She would be a really good hunter except we do not have alot of spots to hunt in Ohio.
> 
> One thing Buckeye and Scarlett are good at though is rooting for O-H-I-O!!!!


I love the names for your pups!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Here's 2 of my guys...*

Hubby and oldest son went bowhunting in the blind...Hubby was so excited that he was able to get a deer with our oldest!


----------



## danishduck (Jan 2, 2010)

I come from a very anti hunting family so when I meet the hubs, I was very freaked out about having guns and bows in the house. I'm still hesitant to hunt deer but we will see this upcoming season. I do enjoy watching him work our Brittany during pheasant season. BUT...
Three years later the dork got me the bow and now I'm super excited to hunt turkeys (and maybe deer). 

His first deer of the year with his muzzleloader









3 of our 5 "children" (its hard to get all 5 in a pic)









My baby ( he's 10 now)









The newest baby (13 weeks and 35 lbs)


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

My fiance got me addicted to bowhunting back in 06. It's pretty much our whole lives in the fall! 

He has certainly showed me a great sport and I love spending all that time with him in the woods. The best part is we aren't talking so we never have to worry about fighting! :teeth:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

here's my better half... taught me everything i know... plus, he makes me laugh.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is me and mine. My first bow hunt in Missouri and his 10 point...Man am I hooked...starting to shoot and hunt was the best thing ever. We have so much fun together and have met such great people. Cant wait til the 1st ASA this year.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is my hubby(coues hunter) and I


----------



## WeShootBetter* (Aug 27, 2009)

I think this is awesome! I don't know about every other woman out there, but my boyfriend has taught me pretty much everything I know about hunting and shooting. I definately could not do any of this without him, I wouldn't even know where to start!

Here are a few pictures.. Me with the buck I just killed on January 9th (thanks to my boyfriend, Jeron.. He was right there with me, filming the whole thing!), and a few of him.. His fall turkey and his second Wyoming Antelope!

Thanks Jeron!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

This is my guy for 40 years now.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Loving this thread and the pics 

This is me and my man from MS 


In MS 1 week ago









Hunting










One of my favorite pics of us in Spain


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

My husband and daughter








My husband and son


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here's my honey...the one showing me that there are good ones out there and they aren't just a fairy tale...and I am blessed to have him in my life....he has done such a wonderful job of teaching me to hunt/3d shoot and is soooo supportive...he even pimps my bow out in pink (I think he has fun with it too!)*


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's mine! The first is at a wedding this fall, & the second one is in Metropolis on Saturday after the shoot.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Loving this thread and the pics
> 
> This is me and my man from MS
> 
> ...


Hey woman, how was the trip to MS for ya.. hope y'all had fun.. And hope there r many many more trip in it for ya..


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> Hey woman, how was the trip to MS for ya.. hope y'all had fun.. And hope there r many many more trip in it for ya..


Hey girl, how are ya?

It was fantastic, just didn't last long! I put up some pics on another thread.

I'll be visiting a lot more when my fiance moves back soon for good :thumbs_up


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought I'd share a few pics of my Hubby as well. We've been married almost 20 years. Love spending time with him and watching him with our kids....Best Dad ever......bar none!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

*My wonderful husband!*

This is a picture from our first kill together (he killed it, not me). We weren't married then, but we had been dating a couple of years. Killed it at his Uncle's place in Georgia. What great memories. Without him I'd have NEVER gotten into archery or hunting. He's so knowledgable, patient, and....awesome. I'm so lucky!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's my baby, all geared up in Iraq (He's a civilian, in case you couldn't tell ROFL. He was Army when I met him though, love a man in uniform!)


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fun thread. My BF and I met at a sportmans expo. I didnt have many people to hunt with, and working at a sporting goods store I got to know alot of the conservation groups that we attend/help with fundraisers. One friend in the booth had a partner in his booth that volunteered to take me duck hunting. I didn't think of him this way at first, but he kept 'showing up' and eventually I found out he was very nice and caring, like a big teddy bear. Depsite the big stature and shaved head tough guy look. lol. 
He knew I worked in the archery dept, and I sold him a bow, but his excuse was because he'd found the right teacher to make the purchase worth while. 
We have fun together and always seem to work things out before we can get mad. We try to be serious but always end up with a laugh. He's my best friend, hunting buddy and snuggler.


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

*Share How You and Him Met*

Another thing that would be fun is to share the story of how we met these wonderful men that share our passion for archery. : )


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

hers some photos Duck hunting - IBO - Ocean


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

*My Guy*

Me and my Husband with my first bow kill....


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

My hubby this November. ♥


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Freesemomma said:


> My hubby this November. ♥


ohh what an awesome photo!


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you 
Photography is my second love


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

StephanieMP said:


> Another thing that would be fun is to share the story of how we met these wonderful men that share our passion for archery. : )


_My hubby and I met at the gym, he was my spin (cycling) instructor for about 3 years before we went out. Once we went out, that was it, the rest was history in the making and I am so thankful! We fit together in many ways!_


----------



## Archer Princess (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd probably never have gotten into archery if it wasn't for my husband. He finally found a local club and joined. He had to show me it and they had some bows out for people to try. It was quite interesting. A few years later and I'm going to local shoots and having a blast! Still not the best shot around, but slowly improving.

One of these days I'll give hunting a whirl. Gotta get better at shooting first though!

Thank you Scott for introducing me to archery!!! :kiss:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Freesemomma said:


> My hubby this November. ♥


What a fantastic photo!! Maybe photography should be your First love. It takes a special eye and that is great photo!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

KSGirl said:


> What a fantastic photo!! Maybe photography should be your First love. It takes a special eye and that is great photo!


*I agree!*


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww thanks Ladies  I think I will start a new thread and post a couple of my favs...so I don't hijack this one LOL
Anyways... my Hubby & I's story is: We met when we were 13 at church, dated for awhile as kids....I grew up moved away at 17, then at 21 we reconnected.....and that was 15 yrs ago ♥♥


----------



## ShooterBabe (Jan 21, 2010)

My husband just wanted to find something we could do together.I used to hunt with a riffle but I got sick and can't be in the cold without alot of pain.There went hunting.He came up with the idea of me going bow hunting with him because the season is warm .He thought that way I could still hunt with alittle more ease on my body.I just want to say that my husband is the reason I get up every morning to face my illness.He always thinks of me first.He saw that the last few years were hard on me watching him leave to hunt and not being able to go.He saw how much I missed the woods and the thrill.So he is going to give up this archery season coming up to take me for the first time in five yrs.I am so excited to get out there again.He found a spot that he can quad me in and I would not have to walk at all.He is getting me a blind and the most comfortable chair he can find.In my opinion a man that is willing to give up his season to make sure I get back out there is the best man ever like no other. He is more than my best friend.He is my salvation.Could not love him more!!!!!I hope I didn't bore any one Just want everyone to know I have one of the best one's out there!!!!!!!:wink:

Pgh, PA
I shoot like a man just better because I'm a woman!!!!!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

*My Fiance`/Best Friend/Hunting Partner/Man-of-My-Dreams!*

My fiance`, "Tater", is the only reason I even considered archery. His passion for the sport is impossible to ignore, and I knew that if I wanted to share the rest of my life with him that I was better off to try it than compete with it for his time!! I'm so glad that he introduced me to such an awesome lifestyle! And yes, for us it is a lifestyle. We don't just live for hunting for one season of the year, we live it daily. I love scouting in the summer, checking trail cams, and most of all just being with him in the outdoors. I can't wait to spend the rest of my life in a tree stand with the greatest man I've ever known. You're the best babe, I love you with all my heart!! 

The pictures... 1.) Nate and his FREAK NASTY!! Buck of a lifetime, Net 200 7/8 B&C! 2.) Us in our MO Treestand during our annual camo photo shoot this year! 3.) Us during Thanksgiving '09


----------



## kaceylynn (Jul 23, 2009)

my sweet DH -- helping our 4 yo daughter shoot


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Two of the three loves of my life, my husband (Shinsou here on AT) and son at the Cheyenne Mountain Zoo about a week before my husband deployed to Afghanistan. The third love of my life will be born in a few months, our second son, and praise the Lord daddy will be home lol!!! :blob1:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

ShooterBabe said:


> My husband just wanted to find something we could do together.I used to hunt with a riffle but I got sick and can't be in the cold without alot of pain.There went hunting.He came up with the idea of me going bow hunting with him because the season is warm .He thought that way I could still hunt with alittle more ease on my body.I just want to say that my husband is the reason I get up every morning to face my illness.He always thinks of me first.He saw that the last few years were hard on me watching him leave to hunt and not being able to go.He saw how much I missed the woods and the thrill.So he is going to give up this archery season coming up to take me for the first time in five yrs.I am so excited to get out there again.He found a spot that he can quad me in and I would not have to walk at all.He is getting me a blind and the most comfortable chair he can find.In my opinion a man that is willing to give up his season to make sure I get back out there is the best man ever like no other. He is more than my best friend.He is my salvation.Could not love him more!!!!!I hope I didn't bore any one Just want everyone to know I have one of the best one's out there!!!!!!!:wink:
> 
> Pgh, PA
> I shoot like a man just better because I'm a woman!!!!!


*That is very heartwarming! Sounds like you have one like I do, something to be so very thankful for!*


----------



## ShooterBabe (Jan 21, 2010)

HuntressInPink said:


> *That is very heartwarming! Sounds like you have one like I do, something to be so very thankful for!*


He is one of three things I am thankful for my family,and dog are included.Thank you for reading my post.He really is the best!!Sounds like you have a good one too!!!Wish us the best of luck with them!!!


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

How I met my boyfriend is kind of humerous actually. We both attend the same college and are both Dairy majors, we were partners for early barn duty. He asked me one day afer both of us had cleaned up from being elbow deep in a cow if I wanted to go to Tractor Supply with him. I accepted gladly, however, forgot to give him my number. He did catch me walking out of the parlor and got my number. Later that evening upon returning from Tractor Supply I invited him to get pizza with me and my roomate. After getting the pizza I was backing up out of the pizza parking lot and failed to see two motorcycles behind me and "crunch". Yep thats right I backed up into the motorcycles. And yes I was ten shades of red. He was very sweet about it and walked in with me to go confront the bikers. Needless to say he did not hold the accident against me and we are still together five months later. :smile:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

StephanieMP said:


> How I met my boyfriend is kind of humerous actually. We both attend the same college and are both Dairy majors, we were partners for early barn duty. He asked me one day afer both of us had cleaned up from being elbow deep in a cow if I wanted to go to Tractor Supply with him. I accepted gladly, however, forgot to give him my number. He did catch me walking out of the parlor and got my number. Later that evening upon returning from Tractor Supply I invited him to get pizza with me and my roomate. After getting the pizza I was backing up out of the pizza parking lot and failed to see two motorcycles behind me and "crunch". Yep thats right I backed up into the motorcycles. And yes I was ten shades of red. He was very sweet about it and walked in with me to go confront the bikers. Needless to say he did not hold the accident against me and we are still together five months later. :smile:


:lol: That is a great story!


----------



## ShadyGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

We took this to commemorate my first year hunting with my Fiance' didn't get anything but I did when over him that year and thats what counts.


----------



## ShadyGirl (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

my wonderful hubby. he completes me i dont know where i would be today without him!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

my boyfriend bobby and i have been together for almost 2.5 years now...we were both raised to respect the outdoors and we've both in love with what the outdoors has to offer since we could walk...

since day one, we've been nothing but 2 peas in a pod and connected at the hip...

i love this man and love to share my outdoor passion with him!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

My husband and I his first buck with a bow and my first kill when we went hunting with McCrea Outdoors in Nov 09


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well the story on how Darrell and I met is kinda corny.. My brother got me a CB radio for my car and got me into talkin on it. (before we all had cell phones lol). And I met a lot of ppl on there.. I made alot of friends on there too. Anyway one of the girls I was hangin out with on there introduced me to 2 brothers.. I started talkin to one of them. And after hangin out for 4 days he asked me out.. (forgot to mention he was married but seperated at the time, tryin to get divorce finalized but she kept avoiding him). We started dating, got his divorce finalized and then we got married.. It all happened in a 9 month time frame. His dad told him to get me into hunterd Ed "cuz I was goin huntin whether I liked it or not." Darrell's family was strickly rifle hunters. I got to hunt 1 yr with his dad before he passed away.. Then after a few yrs. Darrell decided to try muzzle loader hunting to extended out season. Then one day out of the blue he decided to try bow huntin.. And we r both hooked. Huntin and 3D shootin.. all yr long.. We have been together 15 yrs as of Nov. and will be married 15 yrs this comin July.. :shade: Couldnt be happier.. And now we have Ambris to teach the joys of hunting and shootin..


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I was 19 years old when I met the Love of My Life (boy does that seem a lifetime ago). Was sitting home upset because I'd been stood up for a date when my friend insisted I go out with her. We ended up at a club where there was a wedding dance in full swing. I had seen this gorgeous guy :mg: shooting pool with his friends but wasn't about to go ask him to dance and risk more rejection that night, so my friend and I decided to head out for the night. As we were pulling out of the parking lot that gorgeous guy flagged us down. I thought he was after my friend when he leaned in her window and told me I couldn't leave because he hadn't gotten a chance to dance with me. Then he tells me I'm beautiful and could he at least have my phone number! Corny I know but it sure worked for me! :teeth: He called me the next day and we've been together every since. We'll be married 20 years in May!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have a romantic story or anything about how me and my husband met. We met online through Yahoo Personals. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

here is a better pic of my hubby! man he looks good in camo! lol


----------



## specktrout202 (Dec 20, 2009)

ArmyWife said:


> My husband and I his first buck with a bow and my first kill when we went hunting with McCrea Outdoors in Nov 09


Dang babe no cool story on how we met? No cool story on your bows etc... LOL! I love you!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

specktrout202 said:


> Dang babe no cool story on how we met? No cool story on your bows etc... LOL! I love you!


Dear I love you VERY much however This is the ladies section. TY...hehehe Baby I love you and here goes I will give a story.

My husband and I met 3 yrs ago this past Jan 7th will celebrate 3 yrs marriage this coming Oct. We met at a grave yard. It was supposedly haunted and our "friends" convinced us to join them for this haunted experience. He wouldnt leave my side the entire night and I thought aww how sweet but man he is old..lol... Well he wouldnt give up no matter how much I pushed him away so I finally gave him a chance after 4 months and he is now the love of my life. 

The deer in the pic (from my earlier post) is from when we were hunting w McCrea Outdoors back in Nov. That buck is a much smaller buck then the one he missed(as many in the world of hunting now know from watching Mathew's TV seeing as that hunt was videod and aired on The Outdoor Ch)I am still very proud of him. He shot it with his bow AFTER he was told he would never be able to shoot a bow again in his life. I made him a promise he would shoot his bow for that hunt. He took a nasty nasty fall in Iraq in March of 09 which destroyed his shoulder and gave him a nasty head injury(still recoving from a yr later)He had his entire shoulder reconstructed in Sept 09 and the hunt was in mid Nov 09. well as many know who watch he shot his bow on that kill after many days of hearing I dont like you right now and I dont want to work out my arm leave me be Im a grumpy old man... lol.. I still smile from time to time when I look at the pics of my first doe and think of that day...


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

*My Husband MysticFlight, Mike, with his 2008 deer*









*Our 2 boys, on Left is Drew our youngest and MysticFlight4, Cole on Right*


----------



## huntress5 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my bofriend so much! he is a great hunter and has really got me into the sport! I love it now! I am currently looking for a bow of my own for the R100! Cant wait.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I know I posted earlier on here. But I just gotta brag again on my amazing boyfriend. Since my cancer diagnosis he has been nothing short of amazing. And I'm wondering how I did the first 34 years of my life without him. 

I've attached the latest picture I have of us. Not one that some would brag about...but this is him with me at my first chemo treatment. Except for the 20 minutes my sister sat by me....he held my hand the whole time. 

I love him.

(oh - and the cow in the picture is "muh". A gift for me when my boyfriend can't be at my treatments. Apparently, he is supposed to be the same cow that is on my signature line. HA)


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

love this - i will have to get pics of my hubby up here. he, too, is the reason i got into archery


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have a pic yet with our bows - or of him hunting-but here we are on our wedding day and a pic of our male dog, Snyper. We also have 2 other blue pitbulls-female and I have a 10 yr old daughter (who also is into archery)! Great idea!


----------

